# tying supplies



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Where do you guys get most of your tying supplies at? I am looking for big popper heads for musky flys. I figured there would be an online store thats cheaper than bass pro. I am going to start experimenting this weekend with trying to tie some big musky stuff. Plan on hitting the licking river a lot next year in my pontoon.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> Where do you guys get most of your tying supplies at? I am looking for big popper heads for musky flys. I figured there would be an online store thats cheaper than bass pro. I am going to start experimenting this weekend with trying to tie some big musky stuff. Plan on hitting the licking river a lot next year in my pontoon.


I have ordered a few times from www.bearsden.com and had good service. They had the large Rainy's foam bodies I was looking for, some of them are in "muskie calibers." They also have blocks of foam to cut/shape your own if you want to go that route.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/bug-popper-bodies/
http://www.mudhole.com/Fly-Tying/Bug-Bodies-Foam/Foam-Popper-Bodies


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Janns netcraft, 

Hook and Hackle, seem to have everything i need, when i need it. If i had to pick one it would be hook and hackle

But on the other hand Janns is in ohio, so you can pick up your order if you are near toledo, or just have it shipped which only takes about a day


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure where you are located, but there is mad River outfitters on bethel rd. in columbus - they have a web site where you can order on-line.
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

I sell some fly tying materials.
Store at almflyfish.com - http://www.almflyfish.com
Poppers here: http://www.almflyfish.com/store/egg-foam-popper/perfect-popper-bodies-with-hooks/prod_81.html


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

RushCreekAngler said:


> Not sure where you are located, but there is mad River outfitters on bethel rd. in columbus - they have a web site where you can order on-line.
> http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/


Agreed. I have ordered stuff online before. I don't really do it anymore, because I found the service lacking and the quality a bit suspect. I like to be able to have a look at the materials I am buying, or know that the dealer I am buying from will make sure they aren't horrible. 

I have never had a problem with MRO, and in the few instances that something came up they have absolutely bent over backwards to make sure I was happy. I have never worked with a better company in this industry (or really any other), and quite frankly I don't really shop anywhere else for fly gear anymore.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

TMF in Ravenna is my go-to shop. Frank is a great guy and has a very nice selection. Prices are competetive and not over-the-top.

On occasion I will order online from Togen's Fly Shop in British Columbia; 
http://www.togenenterprises.com/home.html
customer service is good, prices fair, and the order usually arrives within 4-8 days (not bad considering it's coming from the west coast of Canada).

Also, don't rule out stores like Hobby Lobby for many different types of materials. You won't find the popper heads you're looking for, for that you'd need to go to a dedicated angler's shop, but you _will_ find all kinds of styrofoam, balsa wood and foam sheets, along with beads (glass, metal, plastic) Peacock hearl, Pheasant Tail, wire, plastic tubing, etc. You'd be surprised at some of the stuff they carry - and most of the time it's dirt cheap. For example, I recently picked up a bag of 50 feathers - all kinds of different colors, great for various streamers ...for $2.

FWIW


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Agreed. I have ordered stuff online before. I don't really do it anymore, because I found the service lacking and the quality a bit suspect. I like to be able to have a look at the materials I am buying, or know that the dealer I am buying from will make sure they aren't horrible.
> 
> I have never had a problem with MRO, and in the few instances that something came up they have absolutely bent over backwards to make sure I was happy. I have never worked with a better company in this industry (or really any other), and quite frankly I don't really shop anywhere else for fly gear anymore.


Try sending them an email and see if you get a response. Myself and another OGFer had poor experiences trying to deal with MRO electronically. Neother of us are in short driving distance from Columbus and my job keeps me off the phones most of the day. Both of us had emailed their address listed on their website and received no response whatsoever. Poor service, if you ask me.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I buy pretty much all my tying supplies from http://www.jsflyfishing.com/ They have a wide selection and great prices on most things... Haven't had anything i wasn't satisfied with, but i hear they have good customer service. They also have a lot of rod building stuff if you're into that too.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Try sending them an email and see if you get a response. Myself and another OGFer had poor experiences trying to deal with MRO electronically. Neother of us are in short driving distance from Columbus and my job keeps me off the phones most of the day. Both of us had emailed their address listed on their website and received no response whatsoever. Poor service, if you ask me.


Tuesdays and Thursdays they are open until 8:00. Definitely call then. I'll ask around and see what the deal is with the emails. 

I know it's far, but it's worth the drive sometime if you really need to stock up. I drive up there and I'm in Parkersburg! lol.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> I buy pretty much all my tying supplies from http://www.jsflyfishing.com/ They have a wide selection and great prices on most things... Haven't had anything i wasn't satisfied with, but i hear they have good customer service. They also have a lot of rod building stuff if you're into that too.


+1 for J. Stockard. I order most of my supplies from there. The customer service is fantastic. I had a bobbin I ordered from them that had a burr in it and it kept cutting my thread. They sent me a free one and I received it in two days. Plus, they have a pretty nifty points program as well that lets you save some money.

However, I use Jann's for hooks. Great prices and fast shipping.


----------

